# LFS P's look ready to breed



## FrontMan (Feb 7, 2005)

Well I just dont have the room for these babys, but I was at my LFS and he has 4 reds in a tank that are 4 years old and are showing signs fo breeding. The tank they are in now is WAY too small... 2 of the fish have darkened to a grey black colour and one which the owner figues is a female has gained considerable grith in the mid section...

anyone in Southern Ontario wants em...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i saw two RBPs at the aquarium that were about to mate. away from the shoal, in the corner, dancing with eachother.

i tried to snap pics, but it was so dark, and the flash was pissing me off.


----------

